# Indonesian Sailing Ship Ashore



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

an Indonesian sailing ship was aground at Rainbow Beach north of Brisbane today,the sailing ship lost her sails and engine power before being driven ashore,the crew all managed to get ashore safely,the ship belived to be an Indonesian navel vessel was due at Sydney next month for a tall ships race??
tugs will try to pull the ship off tomorrow weather permitting,some damage has been reported to the keel?? and rudder


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

News item, picture and video at http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/08/23/2013185.htm?section=justin


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

She's gone aground very close to where the recently removed Cherry Venture was - according to the TV News some of the locals hope she'll be stuck there.

18 crewmembers, a couple with machine guns, were found walking down the road. How do you say "Take me to your leader!" in Indonesian? Locals gave them blankets and meat pies (beef, of course). 

John T.


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Naval ship hits Australia beach (BBC News)*

An Indonesia navy ship bound for a major regional summit runs aground in Australia, to the surprise of locals.

More from BBC News...


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

The ship has been towed to Brisbane for repairs. According to the TV news, no decision has been taken about who will pay for the work. Personally, I think that, since the Australian continent collided with the ship, the Australian taxpayer should cough up.

John T.


----------



## Tom Haywood (Dec 1, 2004)

No doubt we will.


----------

